# To all the old timers on here...



## Queenbee (15 October 2015)

For those of you who have been around for yonks - or even lurkers for years... don't you miss the old fast pace of the forum?  It seems to me that with every forum style change (the last two particularly)  people have left, become less active... of course there are many other reasons too.. I remember the days when controversial subjects could be discussed freely (really freely)  and within reason we could voice our opinions.... Sure we often got sent to the naughty step but we compared our naughtiness and joked and laughed about it, got up and dusted ourself off and got back to it...  Now admin, users, and forum content have moved on... I see the same thread types over and over and not just because its all people post about but because the forum seems to move that much slower.  I can go away for a while, come back and the same posts are going on... it used to be that a day away meant scrolling back through five pages of new threads in the tack room (or whatever we used to call it!)  TFC used to come on here and have a good old banter, The old stooges popped up in the most predictable ways... JHoward would always seek out the 'Im a man what should I wear?' threads along with JFTD and Rhino.... People locked horns on other threads and popcorn flowed.  For those of you who have not been around long enough... we certainly don't lock horns or speak as freely as we used to!  Then there was the good old Starzaan threads with her wellies, wafting morags and her sausages!

Don't get me wrong, I still like HHO, but I find I can go a long time now lurking and not posting. Nothing really moves me to hit reply anymore.  I still love my SS at christmas and am posting more in the run up to it, but its not the same... Im not the only one to feel this way surely?  I suppose over time thats why many of the other members who made this forum so lively and fun have disappeared or become infrequent posters too.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (15 October 2015)

It's happened on lots of boards-Facebook partly to blame I think. Also, when you've been here years you see a lot of the same threads come up and well, I cba replying. I've been here since 2004 on and off and there were far fewer posters back then but they were way more prolific. There was also some nasty stuff tbh, I don't miss those days at all.


----------



## Enfys (15 October 2015)

2004 for me too. Parts I miss, and parts I don't.

Sometimes I think  "where have the fluffies come from, doesn't anyone just use good old common horse sense anymore?" I often type out a reply and then delete it because I can't be bothered to justify myself. 

There are threads I read that I sit back and think "Really? Don't be such a damn pussy" or ones where I just itch to write "OFGS, take a lunge whip out and if he turns around to kick jolly well give him a crack first" or the 'my homebred foal is a yearling now and I want to start training him to lead'  head-wall-bang. So I keep my opinions to myself and go to ERG and have a good old barney on there instead.


I find the recurrent seasonal threads, clipping, rugging, feeding, spring grass, summer grass, hay blah, blah, blah boring but that is the way of things, new people, or new owners, come on and have questions, I can appreciate that. Magazines are just the same. 

I do miss the old gang, but mostly they are still out there on the internet somewhere. 

I lurk a lot, and post sometimes, more in the run up to Christmas, because I, like Queenbee, enjoy SS


----------



## Mince Pie (15 October 2015)

I have noticed it too, it's definitely not the same as it was a few years ago!


----------



## crabbymare (15 October 2015)

I think its the same on all forums now and its going to end up with more of them closing if they are not used (not just  horsey ones). seems facebook has taken over many peoples lives and there is not so much inclination to debate things anymore. there were some heated threads on here but yes with every change there are more users leave but its probably a hard choice for the owners as if you leave it as it is you have people saying it needs updating because xyz forum has more bells and whistles as it can now sing and dance for you while others say they are happy and comfortable with it the way it is. forum software providers bring out new versions and say if you want to be safe and have a more secure platform you need to upgrade to their new version (which obviously costs and gives them revenue) rather than fixing the bugs or insecurities in the old versions so whatever is done the site hosting the forum cannot do right


----------



## Apercrumbie (15 October 2015)

I wouldn't call myself an 'old-timer' but I have been here a while.  8 years according to my profile - actually maybe I am starting to be an old-timer! 

Inevitably similar threads reappear all the time so I often start typing out a reply but then can't be bothered.  I imagine that happens with many of the 'older' posters too.  I do miss many of the old hands.


----------



## Nudibranch (15 October 2015)

I started posting in 2007, probably lurked a bit before then. I was only thinking earlier how repetitive some of the topics are, but maybe that's just part of being around a while.
I find the medical opinions quite amusing,  for want of a better word.  For a while it was all backs and ks, then PPID had a stretch (though rightly so, perhaps). Ulcers seem to have been the in thing more recently.
I'm never quite sure who has really left and who has just opened a new account, either...


----------



## Queenbee (15 October 2015)

Enfys said:



			2004 for me too. Parts I miss, and parts I don't.

Sometimes I think  "where have the fluffies come from, doesn't anyone just use good old common horse sense anymore?" I often type out a reply and then delete it because I can't be bothered to justify myself. 

There are threads I read that I sit back and think "Really? Don't be such a damn pussy" or ones where I just itch to write "OFGS, take a lunge whip out and if he turns around to kick jolly well give him a crack first" or the 'my homebred foal is a yearling now and I want to start training him to lead'  head-wall-bang. So I keep my opinions to myself and go to ERG and have a good old barney on there instead.


I find the recurrent seasonal threads, clipping, rugging, feeding, spring grass, summer grass, hay blah, blah, blah boring but that is the way of things, new people, or new owners, come on and have questions, I can appreciate that. Magazines are just the same. 

I do miss the old gang, but mostly they are still out there on the internet somewhere. 

I lurk a lot, and post sometimes, more in the run up to Christmas, because I, like Queenbee, enjoy SS 

Click to expand...

Lol!  Reading your post I think we might have been separated at birth!!


----------



## RunToEarth (15 October 2015)

Enfys said:



			Sometimes I think  "where have the fluffies come from, doesn't anyone just use good old common horse sense anymore?" I often type out a reply and then delete it because I can't be bothered to justify myself.
		
Click to expand...

This is me - I just can't believe the regular abandon of common sense and flapping, particularly in this bit!


----------



## Cortez (15 October 2015)

Yup, it were better when I were a lass, etc., etc. Miss some of the old, crotchety posters but it's still interesting sometimes. Can't be doing with facebook at all. Come back you good debaters, all is forgiven!


----------



## Charlie77 (15 October 2015)

As a lurker of many years,  yes I totally  agree with you. Even as a lurker I don't come on much any more as the topics are very much the same,  almost aimed at young or new to the horse world type people now it seems x 
Still have a lurk  on the odd occasion


----------



## pixie (15 October 2015)

I've always been more of a lurker, it took me a few years to even register and start posting.
I particularly miss Tiaribbon and her posts about her daughter and the delightful Cloud.  I believe she still posts under a different name.  I often think of little Cloud.
RTE: I miss your photos of you and O clearing jumps by miles.
I don't go into the picture gallery very often, because it doesn't seem to be updated as often as people used to put up picture threads in other sections


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (15 October 2015)

Agree too. No common sense and all too fluffy.  No one has any horse sense, they are what my friend calls the "pat it and pony nut brigade" rather than the give it a whack and make it behave type.

How many discussions can there be on rugs....surely it is easy...if it is cold put one one if it is hot take one off. I mean not exactly rocket science is it.........have to say fat cob was clipped out and un rugged......shock horror, wanted her to get a little chilly and lose some weight! Now all rugged up though.


----------



## vam (15 October 2015)

Yep miss loads of people on here and I'm finding I'm spending more time in the club house than anywhere else. 
What I miss the most is being able to spend hours in comp riders going through peoples weekend reports. It was full of the good, the bad and the ugly, lots of pics and vids and it was the place I felt the most comfortable in. Nearly all the old guard are gone and there are very few reports posted, if I had a horse I wouldn&#8217;t bother as I just don&#8217;t see the point. I learnt a lot from reading stuff in there and often found it was a bit more common sense when the tack room got a bit fluffy. 
I can understand things change but I do miss it and I have no idea who most of the poster where so couldn&#8217;t use fb to follow them. 
There is an awful lot of knowledge lost which is a huge shame, don't get me wrong there are still loads of people on here but I'm not sure if most can be bothered to post any more. As Enfys said you type out a reply and then delete it, I normally think 'whats the point'. You'll either get ignored or laid into.


----------



## Fiona (15 October 2015)

You get the odd person like me who goes away, and then comes back lol...

I used to post mainly in competing (this is pre 2010) and lol a bit at the general fluffiness of New Lounge (as Tack Room was called) and the arguments that used to start...

However now (post children) and with a lot less competing done on my part and a lot more Pony Club, I find Tack Room in the main to be quite sensible and not at all as I remembered it....

Most of the competing folk that I remember don't come on at all any more though 

FIona


----------



## Feathered (15 October 2015)

I've also gone away and recently come back and had noticed those same things, its much slower and perhaps people are nicer and more guarded but also dare I say it.. less fun... Where are the 20 page saga threads and arguments that used to keep me glued for hours?


----------



## SpringArising (15 October 2015)

Would be nice if we could have less censorship on here - that's one thing that annoys me about this forum. 

I miss redmone (and Dolly - she was so cute) and cptrayes too, actually.


----------



## freckles22uk (15 October 2015)

I dont come on or post as much now (old timer as I joined in 2002) as others have said Facebook has taken over a lot of forums, I also used to be on Saddle-up and that was such a fast paced forum too, 

I do find some of the threads on here more interesting that the ones on FB,  to many ''all the gear, no idea'' type threads on there, though some can give you 10 mins amusement before you want to slap the author for being so stupid (and half the people that reply)


----------



## Enfys (15 October 2015)

pixie said:



			I've always been more of a lurker, it took me a few years to even register and start posting.
I particularly miss Tiaribbon and her posts about her daughter and the delightful Cloud.  I believe she still posts under a different name.  I often think of little Cloud.
		
Click to expand...

Spring Feather. I think she doesn't come on so much now, very much busy, busy with her seriously super duper new place.  Cloud was still going strong last time I saw her.


----------



## Enfys (15 October 2015)

Ditchjumper2 said:



			Agree too. No common sense and all too fluffy.  No one has any horse sense, they are what my friend calls the "pat it and pony nut brigade" rather than the give it a whack and make it behave type.

How many discussions can there be on rugs....surely it is easy...if it is cold put one one if it is hot take one off. I mean not exactly rocket science is it.........have to say fat cob was clipped out and un rugged......shock horror, wanted her to get a little chilly and lose some weight! Now all rugged up though.
		
Click to expand...

 

I put up a comment earlier about daisy reins and will probably get slammed for suggesting that small riders (mitigating circumstances permitting - small, nervous etc, etc) learn to give a bloody good heave ho on one rein, yell "Oi you ******!" and deliver a good old Pony Club welly to the ribs   I didn't dare suggest what an instructor of mine told me years ago, "lead your pony out in a bridle and reins and if he goes to eat let his nose meet your toe!"


----------



## MrsElle (15 October 2015)

I was just thinking about this when I was logging on today.  I will have a quick browse, see nothing of interest and log off again.  A few years ago I could while away a whole evening on HHO, and the Franch threads had me and OH glued to the screen and crying with laughter for many a night.  It's a shame people can't let their hair down on here any longer, it has a counter productive effect.  The advertisers want a high number of people looking at their ads. HHO keep a tight rein on the forum to ensure no one says anything that could be deemed offensive or libelous, people no longer log on due to the lack of interesting threads, therefore forum numbers drop and the advertisers aren't happy.


----------



## only_me (15 October 2015)

I agree! I've been here from 2007 so not a big old timer but I used to post a lot then and now it's very little.
Forum is a lot slower and it's getting very repetitive as well. I'm spending a lot more time lurking, writing the occasional direct opinion/advice and then not posting as I can't be bothered with the hassle of defending my opinion. Especially if it goes against the "general opinion" of the other posters. 

Competition room is also very slow, there was a lot more posts. I haven't competed in ages so I haven't anything interesting to post anyway, but I definitely don't spend a lot of time in there, it's mainly tack room now. Quick glance down the page and see if anything looks interesting and then that's it!


----------



## 3OldPonies (15 October 2015)

I'm far from being the old timer that some of you guys are, but even I've noticed that there are more and more fluffy bunny threads.  Some of the 'alternative practitioners' must be laughing all the way to the bank.  On a personal note, I and a friend of mine are far from fluffy bunny with our neds and yet (touching head as made of wood) we see the vets far less than a yard very close to us who are totally in the fluffy bunny camp.  That's not to say we don't get the vet if we need to, it's just we seem to apply far more common sense and perhaps are more traditional in our approach. 

And don't get me started on those dratted rugging threads - like you say Enfys cold = put a rug on, hot = take a rug off, how hard can it be.  Sometimes the Tack Room is more like the new owners board, I do sometimes wonder whether I'm on the right board or not.


----------



## cobgoblin (15 October 2015)

Have to say I've found it a bit boring lately too. I nearly posted a thread about it last week, but cba. So many people have disappeared - they can't all have been banned can they?
There hasn't been a really good fast moving thread for ages.
I lurked for a long while before I joined and there was more life about it then but the forum is always at its best in winter, so maybe things will liven up.


----------



## crabbymare (15 October 2015)

I think we are all saying its slower in general and especially in competition area there are less reports being posted but what can be done about it? you cannot get a big whip and round up all the people who dont post any more and beat them until they do  so how can people be encouraged to post?


----------



## cobgoblin (15 October 2015)

Well there's certainly no encouragement in working towards being an 'old nag'.


----------



## crabbymare (15 October 2015)

cobgoblin said:



			Well there's certainly no encouragement in working towards being an 'old nag'.
		
Click to expand...

perhaps treasured friend would be better


----------



## only_me (15 October 2015)

3OldPonies said:



			I'm far from being the old timer that some of you guys are, but even I've noticed that there are more and more fluffy bunny threads.  Some of the 'alternative practitioners' must be laughing all the way to the bank.  On a personal note, I and a friend of mine are far from fluffy bunny with our neds and yet (touching head as made of wood) we see the vets far less than a yard very close to us who are totally in the fluffy bunny camp.  That's not to say we don't get the vet if we need to, it's just we seem to apply far more common sense and perhaps are more traditional in our approach. 

And don't get me started on those dratted rugging threads - like you say Enfys cold = put a rug on, hot = take a rug off, how hard can it be.  Sometimes the Tack Room is more like the new owners board, I do sometimes wonder whether I'm on the right board or not.
		
Click to expand...

Lol, agree with you about getting the vet! Every time someone post about a. Potential injury etc. It's always get the vet as replies  yes, in some situations but horsemanship is also about being able to handle minor ailments yourself!
Eg. Horse looks like he managed to get himself cast a couple of nights ago & put his leg through some wooden boarding. Quite a few cuts high up on inside hind leg near stifle and then down to cannon bone - none deep or sore, just a lot of them. No cuts on pastern though so not entirely sure how he managed to get a leg through the wood!! But trots up sound and no swelling so no need to get vet out - but I bet you if I had posted on here it would've been a general consensus of "get the vet"  

I also wish people would use the search function a bit more often so it's not as repetitive but then there mightn't be any posts


----------



## Archangel (15 October 2015)

There seems to be a shortage of decent Trolls too.  There was a time when one could spin a yarn out for 40 pages with everyone piling in getting very hot under the collar.

Anyway must go now as am about to give birth to triplets on the bus and my boyfriend is down the boozer :biggrin3::eek3::devilish::tongue3:


----------



## Queenbee (15 October 2015)

Archangel said:



			There seems to be a shortage of decent Trolls too.  There was a time when one could spin a yarn out for 40 pages with everyone piling in getting very hot under the collar.

Anyway must go now as am about to give birth to triplets on the bus and my boyfriend is down the boozer :biggrin3::eek3::devilish::tongue3:
		
Click to expand...

Oh god yes, I miss the decent trolls... there were some crackers, so funny!  And ^^^ on the earlier subject of fluffy bunny huggers.... It used to be excellent fun to goad them, now some good doer will come along and accuse you of being mean and the thread never gets anywhere   its no fun!


----------



## burtie (15 October 2015)

I've been hanging around here forever (well it feels like it!) I used to be addicted, but these days I go days at a time without reading it......


----------



## nicelittle (15 October 2015)

I quite agree. I've not been here as long as some. There's a distinct lack of action here now! The posts stay the same from one day to the next!
I really miss those Franch posts, redmone,, ponyiamnotfood and Delica and just trawling through some of those controversial posts!


----------



## spotty_pony2 (15 October 2015)

I am probably considered an 'old timer'. Had to get a new account recently as I forgot my password! But have been a member on here since 2005 and back in those days there were a lot more members and a lot more posts everyday - it's definitely a lot quieter these days on here but as others have said it is probably due to Facebook.


----------



## Dizzy socks (15 October 2015)

I doubt I'd be considered an 'Old timer', even if was a serial lurker for a year or two before, but even I've noticed a definite trend.

Let's try and start at least one interesting/controversial thread a night - that'll liven it up .


----------



## ROMANY 1959 (15 October 2015)

I am def an " old timer" in age terms...won't see 50 again..lol..
But I do think the forum has played a good part for me.. It's put me in touch with a few good friends, who I never would have known otherwise.. And given me bits of good help and advice. I don't post as often as I used to, but I do log on just as much to see what's lurking there.!


----------



## ShadowHunter (15 October 2015)

I agree, very slow these days. I can remember all of the members that have been said, who remembers Armas? he had some very controversial posts but his horse was beautiful. I did like them bigger threads to read on a night, gave me quite a laugh sometimes. Also agree on the rugging front, it isn't that hard surely?!


----------



## Queenbee (15 October 2015)

nicelittle said:



			I quite agree. I've not been here as long as some. There's a distinct lack of action here now! The posts stay the same from one day to the next!
I really miss those Franch posts, redmone,, ponyiamnotfood and Delica and just trawling through some of those controversial posts!
		
Click to expand...




ShadowHunter said:



			I agree, very slow these days. I can remember all of the members that have been said, who remembers Armas? he had some very controversial posts but his horse was beautiful. I did like them bigger threads to read on a night, gave me quite a laugh sometimes. Also agree on the rugging front, it isn't that hard surely?!
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, the good old Franch posts!  Stupid admin!  Anything too controversial and they quashed it!

And Armas and Delica... the spats... tehehe!


----------



## NZJenny (15 October 2015)

There are some threads that are still fun.  But as someone else has said, there are times when I just want to say "FFS, it's a horse, it won't dissolve in the rain!"

I do find it interesting that everyone seems to have a pet cure - no matter what the problem, you can tick them off; get the dentist, the vet, the chiro, the saddler, sack the farrier and feed micronized linseed.


----------



## Regandal (15 October 2015)

NZJenny said:



			There are some threads that are still fun.  But as someone else has said, there are times when I just want to say "FFS, it's a horse, it won't dissolve in the rain!"

I do find it interesting that everyone seems to have a pet cure - no matter what the problem, you can tick them off; get the dentist, the vet, the chiro, the saddler, sack the farrier and feed micronized linseed.
		
Click to expand...

You forgot turmeric.


----------



## Nudibranch (15 October 2015)

I was just about to say turmeric!!


----------



## dianchi (15 October 2015)

I think with the changes and extra forum types we have lost the trolls

I'm not quite at the point of missing crptrays 
But it's def more grown up now!


----------



## Enfys (15 October 2015)

dianchi said:



			I'm not quite at the point of missing crptrays 

QUOTE]

Do you know I always 'said' that name in my head as 'cr*p trays'  

Click to expand...


----------



## dianchi (15 October 2015)

Enfys said:





dianchi said:



			I'm not quite at the point of missing crptrays 

QUOTE]

Do you know I always 'said' that name in my head as 'cr*p trays'  

Click to expand...

Yep I always have too 

Click to expand...


----------



## Flame_ (15 October 2015)

It's mostly facebook's fault be enabling people to fragment easily into smaller and smaller groups of likeminded people. I much prefer this forum - the breath of opinions and personality types is still impressive. 

As for the contentious stuff, the clocks change next week and the weather's not turned grim yet - give it a fortnight and there will be plenty of cheesed off, bored, cold, frustrated equestrians on here moaning and taking it out on each other. 

A lot of missed people are still here with different names.


----------



## WelshD (15 October 2015)

with the rise and rise of facebook I think all forums (fora?) have suffered but although I use Facebook I personally find it fleeting, posts for help on some groups vanish under a wave of debate about bling, show names and what colour numnah would suit a three legged, purple, twenty hand welsh pony with a red mane and tail and the genuinely interesting posts are well down the page in minutes 

I do think people will start to return to forums like this in time and they will liven up

If anyone is friends with Redmone on Facebook I would be interested in friending her to see how DD and Harley are getting on, I often wonder how their show season has gone but I dont know her real name


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (15 October 2015)

I don't come on here as often but the threads still look similar as if they don't move on so fast.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (15 October 2015)

dianchi said:



			I think with the changes and extra forum types we have lost the trolls

I'm not quite at the point of missing crptrays 
But it's def more grown up now!
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure CPtrayes is still posting but under another name. Her style and subjects that interest her are still the same. I could be wrong though. 

Sometimes I wonder when I read these posts whether it sounds a bit cliquey and off-putting to newer members.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (15 October 2015)

I'm by no means an old timer in here but have been for a couple of years and noticed it's all got very "samey" even club house one of my favourite sections. 

I'm also on a football forum- did post now just read and while that's obviously going to be a different target audience eg mostly men, you get a lot more, less censored,  debate. Some of it can get quite nasty so moderation is still good. 

How about having an over 18's section within the clubhouse given some of the poster's reactions to any time a man comes on here I should imagine that would be hilarious!  Eg keep clubhouse for general life stuff then have a slightly "naughtier" area? 

Have also missed a good troll can remember the Jamie and dexter and Riley boy threads Riley boy in particular as it got so many women on here excited &#128514; there are a lot of the same type of threads some of which I don't even bother reading.


----------



## bumper (15 October 2015)

This sort of post, whilst with it's own wonderful integrity regarding old friends lost, stops newer people from posting at all. The inference is that only "old timers" have a place on this forum, and others will be tolerated only if they can be laughed at as "trolls" or "numpties". 
Be careful here. Some "newbies" will have something intelligent to say, but will stop themselves due to this type of post. All of us started out somewhere


----------



## lhotse (15 October 2015)

I've been a member for donkeys years, I miss the old troll posts, the days of Farthingwood Fox and the bloke with the TB in his garage. I can't remember when I last posted to be honest, although I do come on her for a read once in a while.


----------



## YasandCrystal (15 October 2015)

I agree it's a much slower pace on here now, not helped I feel by the fact it's not easy to follow a thread, unless that's just my stupidity. I am sure previously we could follow threads we had posted on and see they had been updated. It means that questions go unanswered sometimes.
I think the repetition of themes and questions has always been rife along with people resurrecting years old threads. The forum has without doubt changed significantly.


----------



## MargotC (15 October 2015)

I am by no means an old timer but was a regular reader before I joined.

I think the point raised about censorship is a good one. Sadly, engaging threads do seem to get pulled regularly. The recent thread on crossbreds springs to mind. Surely in such a big community there should be room for differences of opinion. I think the majority of posters are able to disagree and yet keep a civil tone whilst arguing their point of view. Surely the debate environment is all the richer for it.


----------



## OldNag (15 October 2015)

I agree QB. It ain't  got the pace and pzazz that it used to.  
Gotta say the ads are so annoying, I am not entirely  surprised that people have moved on.


----------



## Queenbee (15 October 2015)

Edited to say this is in response to Sussex by the sea's comment! 
That certainly isn't the case, or more specifically the intention. I  welcome new members, they keep things flowing... But it is a fact that the tone of the forum has changed over time and I do miss the old people as much as I embrace the new, I also miss the old forum... Was far more fun.


----------



## OldNag (15 October 2015)

cobgoblin said:



			well there's certainly no encouragement in working towards being an 'old nag'.
		
Click to expand...

oi! 
; )


----------



## Leo Walker (15 October 2015)

I've been on here for years and years and had several user names, I get a new one every time I restore my laptop or get a new one as I have no idea what my password is, I rely on my computer to remember for me :lol: I've been off work on the sick for a couple of months now and it does seem quieter,  but might just be me having nothing to do! 

I'm spending a lot more time on facebook, and I keep getting involved in MAJOR barnies! It wouldn't happen on here! I comment here when I have something useful to say, or post when I want opinions on things I'm having an issue with. If I see ludicrous things posted on here I let it go as better people than me will be along shortly. However I see such flaming stupid stuff on Facebook and I know that almost everyone will be all "ooh well done for being 20 stone and riding your 14h pony, you go girl!" or "guess the breed of my pony, its welsh x arab and its skewbald" 

I start by being reasonable then generally lose my rag after about 20 posts from flaming idiots!! Then I feel bad for trying to educate stupid, and swear i wont do it again. Until the next time!


----------



## Queenbee (15 October 2015)

bumper said:



			This sort of post, whilst with it's own wonderful integrity regarding old friends lost, stops newer people from posting at all. The inference is that only "old timers" have a place on this forum, and others will be tolerated only if they can be laughed at as "trolls" or "numpties". 
Be careful here. Some "newbies" will have something intelligent to say, but will stop themselves due to this type of post. All of us started out somewhere 

Click to expand...

 Personally I do think this is a silly interpretation, if some people take such a post to heart the so be it. Unfortunately over sensitivity on the part of admin and posters has had a part to play in good posters leaving this forum and it has become duller as a result. As I said above, I welcome new blood to the forum and would certainly welcome more posts and threads! But that does not stop me missing old members or wishing they had not felt the need to leave


----------



## madmav (15 October 2015)

So everyone on here should liven things up!
I'm off to a sex party with the neighbours. Will let you know how it goes. Don't fancy him much, but whatever.


----------



## OldNag (15 October 2015)

WelshD said:



			If anyone is friends with Redmone on Facebook I would be interested in friending her to see how DD and Harley are getting on, I often wonder how their show season has gone but I dont know her real name
		
Click to expand...

They are doing amazingly well- I will give redmone  a jog to come and do an update.


----------



## Queenbee (15 October 2015)

YasandCrystal said:



			I agree it's a much slower pace on here now, not helped I feel by the fact it's not easy to follow a thread, unless that's just my stupidity. I am sure previously we could follow threads we had posted on and see they had been updated. It means that questions go unanswered sometimes.
I think the repetition of themes and questions has always been rife along with people resurrecting years old threads. The forum has without doubt changed significantly.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, the repeated themes have always been rife, it's just that now there is so much less 'other' and interesting content they are far more noticeable


----------



## OldNag (15 October 2015)

bumper said:



			This sort of post, whilst with it's own wonderful integrity regarding old friends lost, stops newer people from posting at all. The inference is that only "old timers" have a place on this forum, and others will be tolerated only if they can be laughed at as "trolls" or "numpties". 
Be careful here. Some "newbies" will have something intelligent to say, but will stop themselves due to this type of post. All of us started out somewhere 

Click to expand...

I dissgree. Why in earth would it stop new people posting?  
That is quite  an inference to make. 

This forum is very welcoming of Newbies.  I have rarely seen anyone accused of trolling who isn't  actually a troll.

Which makes me think... haven't  seen a troll in ages. Where have they gone?


----------



## Queenbee (15 October 2015)

madmav said:



			So everyone on here should liven things up!
I'm off to a sex party with the neighbours. Will let you know how it goes. Don't fancy him much, but whatever.
		
Click to expand...

 Lol, with key swapping and everything???


----------



## Spook (16 October 2015)

Silly old *******! So there!! Just for fun you understand!


----------



## Spook (16 October 2015)

Crikey lots of ****** thingys there.

I said what I meant too.


----------



## wkiwi (16 October 2015)

Apercrumbie said:



			Inevitably similar threads reappear all the time so I often start typing out a reply but then can't be bothered.  I imagine that happens with many of the 'older' posters too.  I do miss many of the old hands.
		
Click to expand...

This! I am a 'new-timer' on this forum but an 'old-timer' with horses and have already got bored with putting down the same advice over and over, then seeing another thread pop-up from the same person wanting a short cut. 
When I started riding if you had problems with your horse then you weren't riding well enough (not counting the horse having something actually wrong with it of course) but now it is frequently the horse's fault because it acts like a horse (yes horses shy, get fresh sometimes, have a startle reflex, like to look at what's going on around them, bounce occassionally, like to be ridden with correct aids and soft hands, want to show other normal horse behaviour, don't like change, don't like being cooped up, aren't bright enough to solve problems by themselves, are not armchairs, don't train themselves, etc. etc.).
Another issue seems to be that there are a lot of instructor's out there that are not solving the rider's problems - of course, not everyone has the answer to everything but I do worry when people describe a fairly common problem and they are having lessons without improvement. 
And yes, it is so PC that you have to word things so as not to offend even when it is obviously the rider's fault. 
However, there are genuine people that need help on the forums so it would be a shame if experienced people gave up on it completely. Perhaps Horse and HOund could do a FAQ section which would take out the more commonly repeated threads, then people could read those first??


----------



## mil1212 (16 October 2015)

vam said:



			Yep miss loads of people on here and I'm finding I'm spending more time in the club house than anywhere else. 
What I miss the most is being able to spend hours in comp riders going through peoples weekend reports. It was full of the good, the bad and the ugly, lots of pics and vids and it was the place I felt the most comfortable in. Nearly all the old guard are gone and there are very few reports posted, if I had a horse I wouldnt bother as I just dont see the point. I learnt a lot from reading stuff in there and often found it was a bit more common sense when the tack room got a bit fluffy. 
I can understand things change but I do miss it and I have no idea who most of the poster where so couldnt use fb to follow them. 
There is an awful lot of knowledge lost which is a huge shame, don't get me wrong there are still loads of people on here but I'm not sure if most can be bothered to post any more. As Enfys said you type out a reply and then delete it, I normally think 'whats the point'. You'll either get ignored or laid into.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with vam, and everyone else. I have learnt so so much from hho over the years, so many useful ideas, off some of those old timer names i consistantly recognise giving good advice. It has been killed off by facebook, but i hate facebook and would never join in there. I see the same questions on fb as i have done here for many years, always, what rug, what feed, do i need a vet, yadda yadda yadda!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (16 October 2015)

I wonder if increasing use of smart devices in particular smartphones has contributed to the slow down as although you can post from almost anywhere I find it a cumbersome to type out stuff accurately. I also keep accidentally posting before I've finished!


----------



## pixie (16 October 2015)

See, I tend to stay away from facebook groups as they REALLY make me want to bang my head on the desk repeatedly...


----------



## milliepops (16 October 2015)

Sussexbythesea said:



			Sometimes I wonder when I read these posts whether it sounds a bit cliquey and off-putting to newer members.
		
Click to expand...

I've been posting for 7 years or so, and I always wonder whether I've been a HHOer for long enough to qualify to respond ...  so yes, I do agree!


----------



## applecart14 (16 October 2015)

milliepops said:



			I've been posting for 7 years or so, and I always wonder whether I've been a HHOer for long enough to qualify to respond ...  so yes, I do agree!
		
Click to expand...

I think people are frightened to ask questions sometimes especially newbies for fear of getting laughed at.

I asked a perfectly reasonable question about rugs a few months back and was told (most probably sarcastically) that with all my experience I shouldn't need to ask such a basic question!  Well it blew me away!

I've been on here before with a different user name for three years and then came off before re-registering as Applecart14 five years ago. I do agree that the same questions keep being repeated. So much so that I have compiled some useful paragraphs to save myself typing the whole sorry story out again.  Then I can just flip to them in my folder on the computer and copy and paste them onto the screen.  Saves a lot of time and effort.


----------



## Merrymoles (16 October 2015)

I'm a long-time lurker and do miss the speed of new threads in the old days. There was some nastiness but, hey, it's the horse world and there's lot of it out there!

I think there is still a fair amount of wisdom to be gleaned and I have learned new things, even from repetitive threads. I do like the idea of a FAQ section - might make it easier for people who haven't seen old threads on rugging, feeding, etc to find the answers they are looking for.

With regard to the frequent "call the vet" responses to any problem, I guess we don't know how much experience and/or knowledge that particular OP has so I suppose it is always with the horse's welfare in mind which has to be a good thing. I'm very much in the "give it a day" camp for many issues and ailments but that's based on my own experience and knowledge. I dare say if I had lost a horse through delaying, I would think differently!


----------



## glamourpuss (16 October 2015)

I've been around for a while. There has been a name change this was because of threats made to me by another poster because I 'dared' to challenge them on some old contentious threads....so it wasn't all rosy in the past &#128527;

I used to love the competition area...but the reports have pretty much dried up. I think the success of the Twittaeventing FB has seen that off.

Club house I don't feel like I fit either. I shoe, don't aspire to leave them out 24/7 through winter & I'll happily pile on rugs to keep my horses as warm as they need to be &#128514;

I know a lot of experienced posters got fed up with keyboard warriors & the like. 
A friend of mine joined here whilst she was injured & not riding. This woman has a yard of horses, teaches (including being heavily involved with BE) has ridden at 4*, produces event & dressage horses & quite frankly knows her stuff.
She spent ages typing out advice in response to someone's post on a schooling/training problem. She ended up getting into a bit of an argument with a couple of other regular posters because they were suggesting stuff that she didn't think would help & they got the hump that someone had challenged them, the OP then ignored her excellent advice & started asking more about the advice being given by someone who had a picture in their sig of them belly flopping over a 2ft cross pole. &#128514;

As you can imagine she didn't stay registered long &#128518;


----------



## Gift Horse (16 October 2015)

Enfys said:





dianchi said:



			I'm not quite at the point of missing crptrays 

QUOTE]

Do you know I always 'said' that name in my head as 'cr*p trays'  

Click to expand...

She is still around with plenty to say.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## puppystitch (16 October 2015)

I find most threads quite boring these days and rarely spend much time on here now. It used to be fun reading the massive threads with everyone getting their knickers in a twist, or the entertaining threads where everyone could get involved (Starzaan  and Hovis spring to mind). Not that I ever did get very involved, but I enjoyed reading them nonetheless. I also used to find that I would learn so much from reading all the comments; these days I can pretty much predict what the comments will say and god forbid anyone should dare to contradict or question them. The only threads I actively look out for at the moment are AdorableAlice's - I love Ted and Alice!


----------



## Doormouse (16 October 2015)

I miss the troll threads, they were epic!

I have noticed quite a few posters have gone in the last few months and I now find the forum quite boring and slow. 

My biggest concern this year is Secret Santa and the loss of Finnish Laphund and JFTD who posted all the threads on Clues and Hints, they were amazing and made it all the more fun. I hope they come back for it.


----------



## Annagain (16 October 2015)

There are a few people I miss SlinkyUnicorn and Mrs Mozart in particular. I think they both still post now and again but not that often. 

Kitsune was always entertaining (if a little argumentative ) too  - I think she changed her username? 

And lots of others whose names I've forgotten but whom I'd remember like a shot if I saw them. Was it Kenzo who had a horse called Mr Mackenzie? I remember his antics. 

PapaFrita's advice thread was one of my favourites. That kept going for months.


----------



## PaddyMonty (16 October 2015)

The major change to this forum was when moderation was introduced. Prior to that it was a free for all (yes I've been here for longer than my join date suggests as lost password and had to get new account).
Agree that a lot of the knowledgeable group have left or are not posting much any more and I can understand this.
The forum mirrors the amateur equestrian world which is sadly becoming less and less experienced. Competitions standards are being lowered to the lowest common denominator. Far too many posters have read stuff on the internet then repeat it here as if they have actual experience even though their advice is completely off the mark. This is often lapped up by the person seeking advice because it sounds good yet would not have the experience to use the advice even if it were appropriate.
Given that adult SJ now starts at 40cm, a sponsored ride is 5k or 10k, a hard hack is 45 minutes with a couple of trots and working a horse hard seems to involve riding 3 times a week, is it any wonder that equestrian forums (not just this one) are dominated with questions about rugging, when to call a vet and what's the best colour for my bay pony etc.
The knowledge to have a serious discussion is now in short supply.


----------



## jhoward (16 October 2015)

I miss the old forum this admin lot killed my naughty sense of humour..
Ps thanks qb for the mention..mem bore me these days..luckily for the hoards of young fitties that are here these days..and of course Alec..


----------



## puppystitch (16 October 2015)

PaddyMonty said:



			The major change to this forum was when moderation was introduced. Prior to that it was a free for all (yes I've been here for longer than my join date suggests as lost password and had to get new account).
Agree that a lot of the knowledgeable group have left or are not posting much any more and I can understand this.
The forum mirrors the amateur equestrian world which is sadly becoming less and less experienced. Competitions standards are being lowered to the lowest common denominator. Far too many posters have read stuff on the internet then repeat it here as if they have actual experience even though their advice is completely off the mark. This is often lapped up by the person seeking advice because it sounds good yet would not have the experience to use the advice even if it were appropriate.
Given that adult SJ now starts at 40cm, a sponsored ride is 5k or 10k, a hard hack is 45 minutes with a couple of trots and working a horse hard seems to involve riding 3 times a week, is it any wonder that equestrian forums (not just this one) are dominated with questions about rugging, when to call a vet and what's the best colour for my bay pony etc.
The knowledge to have a serious discussion is now in short supply.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, this, this! It seems to be true in 'real life' too though - I really don't consider myself an expert, but I'm so tired of holding my tongue when being lectured by someone who has turned up with their shiny new horse and shiny new tack (usually being used incorrectly), having done a year in a riding school.


----------



## glamourpuss (16 October 2015)

PaddyMonty said:



			The major change to this forum was when moderation was introduced. Prior to that it was a free for all (yes I've been here for longer than my join date suggests as lost password and had to get new account).
Agree that a lot of the knowledgeable group have left or are not posting much any more and I can understand this.
The forum mirrors the amateur equestrian world which is sadly becoming less and less experienced. Competitions standards are being lowered to the lowest common denominator. Far too many posters have read stuff on the internet then repeat it here as if they have actual experience even though their advice is completely off the mark. This is often lapped up by the person seeking advice because it sounds good yet would not have the experience to use the advice even if it were appropriate.
Given that adult SJ now starts at 40cm, a sponsored ride is 5k or 10k, a hard hack is 45 minutes with a couple of trots and working a horse hard seems to involve riding 3 times a week, is it any wonder that equestrian forums (not just this one) are dominated with questions about rugging, when to call a vet and what's the best colour for my bay pony etc.
The knowledge to have a serious discussion is now in short supply.
		
Click to expand...

100% especially where you say standards have dropped & advice being off the mark! I'm sometimes gobsmacked at what is rolled out as 'advice' - & that isn't  just here!


----------



## millikins (16 October 2015)

Is this forum just reflecting what is happening to all public discussion? Anyone who offers an opinion that is not cosy, middle of the road and PC is likely to be subjected to abuse and being shouted down. As an example, the Oxford Student Union have just banned a contentious feminist from their debate in case she offended "trangens"; they then had to ban the slightly less contentious male speaker so as to appear balanced.


----------



## Enfys (16 October 2015)

Gift Horse said:





Enfys said:



			She is still around with plenty to say.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## soulfull (16 October 2015)

Ive been here a lot longer than 2007. But  changed everything 

Yep I agree with all that's been said.
I also have not only posted less but also changed the way I reply to threads seeking advice.

in the old days I may have said wack it, now I say have you had back/teeth/saddle/ full lameness and blood test /animal communicator/sauna/massage therapy/5 star holiday in the sun

Before I say wack it &#128518;


----------



## _OC_ (16 October 2015)

Look Queenbee I've returned after 5 years....what more do you want......I loved it when we got the trolls it came alive then.....and people where still posting overnight.....it moved really fast....hence why I disappeared for awhile(no I was not a troll ....just for the record!!!!)....did love the SS stuff....got some good pressies did it over a few years.


----------



## caileag (16 October 2015)

I'm relatively new (2011) but in that time have seen a lot of repetition of themes but just when you think it's covered. .along comes something new.. Atypical Myopathy etc. There seems to be less trolling (which if I'm honest I do miss) I have also been gripped by unfolding dramas, horses being recovered from loony YOs/loaners , Kelly's Cobs ! How amazing was that thread! Better than tv.


----------



## Queenbee (16 October 2015)

_OC_ said:



			Look Queenbee I've returned after 5 years....what more do you want......I loved it when we got the trolls it came alive then.....and people where still posting overnight.....it moved really fast....hence why I disappeared for awhile(no I was not a troll ....just for the record!!!!)....did love the SS stuff....got some good pressies did it over a few years.
		
Click to expand...


Oh god yes, I was only just grumbling to myself last night that there are no insomniac posters anymore to keep me company!  So, you going to enter SS this year?  (Go on, you know you want to!)


----------



## _OC_ (16 October 2015)

Yeah will do just for you........will send me details later....promise.....just for the record my requests consist of any thing that is chocolate,more chocolate .....chocolate.....give me chocolate.....getting the idea Queenbee.........love _OC_ x


----------



## Queenbee (16 October 2015)

_OC_ said:



			Yeah will do just for you........will send me details later....promise.....just for the record my requests consist of any thing that is chocolate,more chocolate .....chocolate.....give me chocolate.....getting the idea Queenbee.........love _OC_ x
		
Click to expand...

So you don't want chocolate then?  Right, got it!!


----------



## Enfys (16 October 2015)

Queenbee said:



			Oh god yes, I was only just grumbling to myself last night that there are no insomniac posters anymore to keep me company!
		
Click to expand...

I am 5 hours behind the UK  So it's just gone 10am for me here. My day is just starting (and incidentally it is sunny, I am off for a ride in a minute  )  Even if I come on at 10pm it is 3am in the UK, you are all asleep.


----------



## Enfys (16 October 2015)

soulfull said:



			Ive been here a lot longer than 2007. But  changed everything 

Yep I agree with all that's been said.
I also have not only posted less but also changed the way I reply to threads seeking advice.

in the old days I may have said wack it, now I say have you had back/teeth/saddle/ full lameness and blood test /animal communicator/sauna/massage therapy/5 star holiday in the sun

Before I say wack it &#55357;&#56838;
		
Click to expand...

pmsl. Are we still permitted to say that?


----------



## PaddyMonty (16 October 2015)

Enfys said:



			pmsl. Are we still permitted to say that? 

Click to expand...

Depends if you want to fix the problem quickly and for good or spend years faffing around to just maintain or make the issue worse.
I believe the term is now 'to use negative reinforcement' (26 letters) rather than wack it (6 letters).
Like I said long way round or short route.


----------



## Queenbee (16 October 2015)

jhoward said:



			I miss the old forum this admin lot killed my naughty sense of humour..
Ps thanks qb for the mention..mem bore me these days..luckily for the hoards of young fitties that are here these days..and of course Alec..
		
Click to expand...

Yep, Admin did kill it... the good old days when we had a joke about being sent to the naughty step and having a slap on the wrist from TFC are long gone and some of the ludicrous censorship that I have witnessed and received on here, did make me like the forum a little bit less!  I remember once starting a thread, a game of sorts... guess the price & breeding of the horses, I scoured the web for some random advert pics and we all had a right hoot.... something like 2 or maybe even three years later, I got an infarction... when I questioned it... It was for posting pics in that thread??!! WTF??  It all got a bit overkill for my liking!

By the way JH, dont forget SS


----------



## Doormouse (16 October 2015)

Actually, where is Alec? Haven't noticed him lately.


----------



## cobgoblin (16 October 2015)

Doormouse said:



			Actually, where is Alec? Haven't noticed him lately.
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering that.


----------



## wkiwi (16 October 2015)

soulfull said:



			Ive been here a lot longer than 2007. But  changed everything 

Yep I agree with all that's been said.
I also have not only posted less but also changed the way I reply to threads seeking advice.

in the old days I may have said wack it, now I say have you had back/teeth/saddle/ full lameness and blood test /animal communicator/sauna/massage therapy/5 star holiday in the sun

Before I say wack it &#128518;
		
Click to expand...

Love it! 
I doubt whacking a naughty horse is PC anymore though. Mind you the horse might not actually be naughty - I i have to say that 'for god's sack just stop hanging onto its poor mouth and use a bit of welly' springs to mind a lot of the time.


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (16 October 2015)

Queenbee said:



			Personally I do think this is a silly interpretation, if some people take such a post to heart the so be it. Unfortunately over sensitivity on the part of admin and posters has had a part to play in good posters leaving this forum and it has become duller as a result. As I said above, I welcome new blood to the forum and would certainly welcome more posts and threads! But that does not stop me missing old members or wishing they had not felt the need to leave
		
Click to expand...

Hear Hear!  Nobody can say anything now unless it's totally inclusive and PC or accusations of bullying and sheep mentality start flying about and people start taking offense etc just because a few posters happened to agree with each other and disagree with one other.  It's madness.  Bumper, I'm sure you're lovely and nobody wants to put you or anyone else off posting (quite the opposite, really), but please, in the nicest possible way - get a grip! :tongue3:


----------



## TTK (16 October 2015)

I miss Pedantic, where did he go. So un-PC, miss you.


----------



## Gift Horse (16 October 2015)

cobgoblin said:



			I was wondering that.
		
Click to expand...

Me too


----------



## puppystitch (16 October 2015)

I've seen Alec pop up in some of the dog threads recently-ish, although I think he probably got bored of discussing whether or not to tell your dog off when it runs out the door with the Sunday roast in it's mouth, flicking you a crafty V-sign on the way past.


----------



## tallyho! (16 October 2015)

Queenbee said:



			Oh god yes, I miss the decent trolls... there were some crackers, so funny!  And ^^^ on the earlier subject of fluffy bunny huggers.... It used to be excellent fun to goad them, now some good doer will come along and accuse you of being mean and the thread never gets anywhere   its no fun!
		
Click to expand...

Tell me about it!


----------



## _HP_ (16 October 2015)

I've been on and off here for over 10 yrs.....I think some of those huge troll threads and the franch threads saw alot of the more vocal posters off....either they showed themselves up or they got fed up of seeing people showing themselves up. Many seemed to use Facebook, probably as a more personal way of keeping in touch as there was a large clique that bcame friends in real life too.
It does seem less cliquey than it used to be which is maybe why it seems less fun and fast paced or maybe that's just because I'm hardly here so I don't see it.
For me, I prefer it like this....I can pop on, read something, give or take some advise and get on with my life..??before, this forum could suck up an entire afternoon of my life trying to keep up with the latest drama or troll.&#128515;


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (16 October 2015)

Enfys said:



 

I put up a comment earlier about daisy reins and will probably get slammed for suggesting that small riders (mitigating circumstances permitting - small, nervous etc, etc) learn to give a bloody good heave ho on one rein, yell "Oi you ******!" and deliver a good old Pony Club welly to the ribs   I didn't dare suggest what an instructor of mine told me years ago, "lead your pony out in a bridle and reins and if he goes to eat let his nose meet your toe!"  

Click to expand...

I am sure there weren't so many ill mannered horses in the old days too! I treat mine in the old fashioned way so we all know where we stand.......which is exactly where I tell them to!!


----------



## Mince Pie (16 October 2015)

wkiwi said:



			it would be a shame if experienced people gave up on it
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately they already seem to have, Kerilli, Baydale, Tarr Steps, Tabledancer etc.


----------



## Gift Horse (16 October 2015)

Mince Pie said:



			Unfortunately they already seem to have, Kerilli, Baydale, Tarr Steps, Tabledancer etc.
		
Click to expand...

I miss Kerilli too. There are still knowledgable people posting useful advice on here Cortez, Be Positive, Janet George and others.


----------



## Enfys (16 October 2015)

Ditchjumper2 said:



			I am sure there weren't so many ill mannered horses in the old days too! I treat mine in the old fashioned way so we all know where we stand.......which is exactly where I tell them to!!
		
Click to expand...

and for as long as you say, quite so. Mine do too


----------



## Enfys (16 October 2015)

Gift Horse said:



			I miss Kerilli too. There are still knowledgable people posting useful advice on here Cortez, Be Positive, Janet George and others.
		
Click to expand...

I think that everyone has something to give, lots of people doing lots of things. It is being able to filter out the useful information, that is the thing.


----------



## tallyho! (16 October 2015)

Yes exactly and you guys are all here! It is what everyone makes it. Time marches on whether you like it or not. You get more wrinkles, you get more kids, more grandkids appear suddenly out of nowhere and horses change, people get bored and **** off without a word. There's regrets, there's things left unsaid etc. However, it's nice to see familiar names I've grown fond of over the years in this incarnation or another...


----------



## spacefaer (16 October 2015)

I stopped visiting last year, and came back this year - have hardly posted this time round, as when I do, I get patronised by the fluffy people and accused of being sarcastic.... no, just honest.

I used to post in CR and the hunting section, but both are pretty dead. Most Hunting questions are "what should I wear" and "my horse is superstrong and I can't hold it - should I change its bit"? Answers are a) See previous answers to the same question AND the pinned post and b) Yes.

I look for posts to read/reply to, but get very depressed when I can't find any worth either.....


----------



## jhoward (16 October 2015)

Queenbee said:



			Yep, Admin did kill it... the good old days when we had a joke about being sent to the naughty step and having a slap on the wrist from TFC are long gone and some of the ludicrous censorship that I have witnessed and received on here, did make me like the forum a little bit less!  I remember once starting a thread, a game of sorts... guess the price & breeding of the horses, I scoured the web for some random advert pics and we all had a right hoot.... something like 2 or maybe even three years later, I got an infarction... when I questioned it... It was for posting pics in that thread??!! WTF??  It all got a bit overkill for my liking!

By the way JH, dont forget SS
		
Click to expand...

I won't qb I'm currently in Italy sat in bar...home tomorrow shall fire a pm off over the weekend


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (16 October 2015)

I wouldn't consider myself an old timer in the HHO forum sense but even since I've been posting more regularly I have noticed a change in a the past few months or so.  Slower paced etc. I started posting on here as another forum I used to frequent lost out to Facebook.  I am a night owl but there are very few it seems.


----------



## Gift Horse (16 October 2015)

Enfys said:



			I think that everyone has something to give, lots of people doing lots of things. It is being able to filter out the useful information, that is the thing.
		
Click to expand...

Good point, Shilasdair posted something similar on another thread, 'tis a nice way of looking at it.


----------



## tallyho! (16 October 2015)

I agre wit Gift Horse, c'mon lets get posting again guys x


----------



## tallyho! (16 October 2015)

Did I just x?


----------



## Booboos (16 October 2015)

I've drifted to Mumsnet whichever is a lot more active. It's been very quiet here for a while and it gets a bit boring. I miss a lot of posters who were regulars in competing who have just disappeared.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (16 October 2015)

Yuck, x'ing is sooooooo wrong!


----------



## Fiona (16 October 2015)

Lol booboos, thats what I did for a while (hung out on a parenting forum)......

Fiona


----------



## Pearlsasinger (16 October 2015)

tallyho! said:



			Yes exactly and you guys are all here! It is what everyone makes it. Time marches on whether you like it or not. You get more wrinkles, you get more kids, more grandkids appear suddenly out of nowhere and horses change, people get bored and **** off without a word. There's regrets, there's things left unsaid etc. However, it's nice to see familiar names I've grown fond of over the years in this incarnation or another...
		
Click to expand...


This!  I always think that HHO (or any forum) is just like a pub, people come and go, depending on what else is going on in their lives.

And as for it not being rocket science; surely it must be obvious to any-one that what used to be New Lounge has been split into at least 4 different boards, so of course Tack Room doesn't move on as fast as NL used to do.  Whether that is a good or bad thing may be open to debate..........


----------



## tallyho! (16 October 2015)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Yuck, x'ing is sooooooo wrong! 

Click to expand...

It's like sooooooo text. I agree. Banish the x. 

x.


----------



## tallyho! (16 October 2015)

Oh gawd. It's like a disease.

x.


----------



## tallyho! (16 October 2015)

frecking hel.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (16 October 2015)

I too loved the competition reports. How is Baydale does anyone know as I remember she was quite ill?? 

I also remember was it Mr Wolf???? Very strong opinions!


----------



## Fiona (16 October 2015)

I agree that there are v few reports in Competing & Training any more   Wish I could persuade hubby out eventing a bit more often or hunting. .. Loved doingrreports on a Saturday night..

How about a report about my 4yo son and round pony at pc mini show 

Fiona


----------



## tallyho! (16 October 2015)

x

three characters required apparently... ummmm..... 

Mary King.

Spanish riders (Hubba).

Jon Snow.


----------



## Fiona (16 October 2015)

Baydale is well ditchjumper  I have her on fb..

Fiona


----------



## Gift Horse (16 October 2015)

tallyho! said:



			I agre wit Gift Horse, c'mon lets get posting again guys x
		
Click to expand...

Lawd won't you you grant me a better t'internet connection so I can post more! X


----------



## {97702} (16 October 2015)

The thing that amazes me most is that this thread hasn't been moved to Club House yet.... c'mon people WHERE are the horse references   

I've been here since 2004 and to be honest I only come on here when I am bored -as with any forum I suppose, it feels like I have seen it all before?


----------



## tallyho! (16 October 2015)

Gift Horse said:



			Lawd won't you you grant me a better t'internet connection so I can post more! X
		
Click to expand...

You sound...... Scottish!!!!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (16 October 2015)

Ok, weekend plans.  

What are yours?!

I am getting hair in my eyes, ears and bra.


----------



## Mince Pie (16 October 2015)

tallyho! said:



			Yes exactly and you guys are all here! It is what everyone makes it. Time marches on whether you like it or not. You get more wrinkles, you get more kids, more grandkids appear suddenly out of nowhere and horses change, people get bored and **** off without a word. There's regrets, there's things left unsaid etc. However, it's nice to see familiar names I've grown fond of over the years in this incarnation or another...
		
Click to expand...

Was it you that had the naughty little grey horse?


----------



## pixie (16 October 2015)

I'll have to get admin involved if you start "hun"ing


----------



## Fiona (16 October 2015)

Weekend plans..Charity Fun ride with child and pony...

Hubby had been planning to bring my TB mare but suffering from a lurgy  

Fioba


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (16 October 2015)

That's OK Fiona but I do hope we will firstly hear about the essential checks. Back, teeth, chiro, saddle and of course the crystal waver. Did you check with the forum whether to travel it in a cotton sheet or a waffle or a thermatex, and most importantly the colour!!!

Did it get micronised linseed and happy clappy nuts? Just how long is is safe to travel to the said event? Am sure someone will provide the info. And if the pony stops or has one down don't forget to get lessons from "the instructor". Go back to basics and walk only for at least 6months....or...get a sharer!!!!!!!


----------



## Fiona (16 October 2015)

Levrier did you have another user name?

Fiona


----------



## {97702} (16 October 2015)

Fiona said:



			Levrier did you have another user name?

Fiona
		
Click to expand...

Lots and lots and LOTS of user names...... Acolyte, Splotchy, Ostrich, CareyR.... and some others I can't remember now!  I kept getting banned for coming back when I had been banned


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (16 October 2015)

Glad to hear Baydale is OK. &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## tallyho! (16 October 2015)

Pearlsasinger said:



			This!  I always think that HHO (or any forum) is just like a pub, people come and go, depending on what else is going on in their lives.

And as for it not being rocket science; surely it must be obvious to any-one that what used to be New Lounge has been split into at least 4 different boards, so of course Tack Room doesn't move on as fast as NL used to do.  Whether that is a good or bad thing may be open to debate..........
		
Click to expand...

Aaaahhhh New Lounge!!! How could we!?!! I forgot too... shame on me. How could I.

I LOVE the pub analogy, always thought it, never said it. Always admired you btw... your mantra has become my family's, well whoever is on horseback or grassback, ah whichever. Love it!


----------



## Fiona (16 October 2015)

Naughty ditchjumper 

Of course I did all those things. .. I even bought the pony some grass reins for the occasion,  but don't tell enfys or she might smack me 

Fiona


----------



## Fiona (16 October 2015)

Ahh I think I remember you as careyR..

Fiona


----------



## Starzaan (16 October 2015)

Have you ever had such cold hands, that you thought it would be a good idea to just tuck them into your morag restrainer for a bit of a warmy warm, only to end up with a horrendous morag ice burn type affair?

No?




Just me then.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (16 October 2015)

I daren't with my hands, I'd end up stuck to them!


----------



## kandm (16 October 2015)

Been on here 10 years now, and I must say I agree with most said above especially regarding the competition room reports. I really miss reading them; they gave me such inspiration!


----------



## {97702} (16 October 2015)

Fiona said:



			Ahh I think I remember you as careyR..

Fiona
		
Click to expand...

Most seem to remember me as Acolyte..... ah those were the days....when I used to spend every waking hour on HHO


----------



## tallyho! (16 October 2015)

Starzaan said:



			Have you ever had such cold hands, that you thought it would be a good idea to just tuck them into your morag restrainer for a bit of a warmy warm, only to end up with a horrendous morag ice burn type affair?

No?




Just me then.
		
Click to expand...

What?? Morag Cuffting??? It's like a survival skill. 

I tried shoving them down the skinny jeans but the disapproving looks at tb testing time said "men only".


----------



## mil1212 (16 October 2015)

Lévrier;13055383 said:
			
		


			Most seem to remember me as Acolyte..... ah those were the days....when I used to spend every waking hour on HHO 

Click to expand...

ahh levrier I remember you, glad you are still around, didn't you have some long dogs? or a long dog related user name?


----------



## {97702} (16 October 2015)

mil1212 said:



			ahh levrier I remember you, glad you are still around, didn't you have some long dogs? or a long dog related user name?
		
Click to expand...

Levrier means greyhound in french   Or long dog.... or something like that....I forget....   I still have 3 greyhounds and one greyhound x whippet


----------



## Enfys (16 October 2015)

tallyho! said:



			I agre wit Gift Horse, c'mon lets get posting again guys x
		
Click to expand...

Ummm... like 

"Do horses have hair, or fur? " 

Or - 

"it gets down to minus 30C here, shall I clip my horse? She lives out by the way" 

 Actually, I did just clip her this morning, by the time it gets to -30C the hair will have grown back and I won't be riding her anyway


----------



## Enfys (16 October 2015)

Ditchjumper2 said:



			That's OK Fiona but I do hope we will firstly hear about the essential checks. Back, teeth, chiro, saddle and of course the crystal waver. Did you check with the forum whether to travel it in a cotton sheet or a waffle or a thermatex, and most importantly the colour!!!

Did it get micronised linseed and happy clappy nuts? Just how long is is safe to travel to the said event? Am sure someone will provide the info. And if the pony stops or has one down don't forget to get lessons from "the instructor". Go back to basics and walk only for at least 6months....or...get a sharer!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Snorts   Wonderful  

I am screwing up the courage to put a video of me on my pony on here, just to see how many things I am doing wrong, and what I should be doing to make my sins right. I can't do it.


----------



## Dollysox (16 October 2015)

Ditchjumper2 said:



			Glad to hear Baydale is OK. &#55357;&#56833;
		
Click to expand...

That's good to hear. I really miss her reports.


----------



## Clannad48 (16 October 2015)

Starzaan said:



			Have you ever had such cold hands, that you thought it would be a good idea to just tuck them into your morag restrainer for a bit of a warmy warm, only to end up with a horrendous morag ice burn type affair?

No?




Just me then.
		
Click to expand...

Oh Starzaan I miss your stories of wafting morags and your love (??) life.


----------



## tallyho! (16 October 2015)

Enfys said:



			Ummm... like 

"Do horses have hair, or fur? " 

Or - 

"it gets down to minus 30C here, shall I clip my horse? She lives out by the way" 

 Actually, I did just clip her this morning, by the time it gets to -30C the hair will have grown back and I won't be riding her anyway 

Click to expand...

Enfys, you got it hun. That is just soooo the type of posting HHO is all about!

I mean, what would we do without the sage posts about rug thickness, rug type, rug surcingle depth, shoulder width, depth, length and dart type. You DO know that a certain company has just released a "DYNAMIC" rug??? Right? It seem our rug woes are like totally overr. 

I mean, this rug can like predict the weathe and be like, cold on a hot day, and like, warm on a cold day. 

I mean, how DID we live before????????!!!!!!!!!

Maaaaan, we were so dumb last century. Thank the Lord for Weatherbeeta. 

Unfortunately my horses are allergic to nylon.


----------



## Mince Pie (16 October 2015)

Starzaan said:



			Have you ever had such cold hands, that you thought it would be a good idea to just tuck them into your morag restrainer for a bit of a warmy warm, only to end up with a horrendous morag ice burn type affair?

No?




Just me then.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly not!! They're not bloody big enough  :biggrin3:


----------



## tallyho! (16 October 2015)

Mince Pie said:



			Certainly not!! They're not bloody big enough  :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

How big are your hands?????


----------



## Mince Pie (16 October 2015)

mil1212 said:



			ahh levrier I remember you, glad you are still around, didn't you have some long dogs? or a long dog related user name?
		
Click to expand...

I think there was a poster called Long Dog?


----------



## Mince Pie (16 October 2015)

tallyho! said:



			How big are your hands?????
		
Click to expand...

Long and slender, is the barely-B-boobs that are the issue!


----------



## tallyho! (16 October 2015)

Mince Pie said:



			Long and slender, is the barely-B-boobs that are the issue!
		
Click to expand...

GIves me an idea... sorry, stealing it!


----------



## Fiona (16 October 2015)

Enfys said:



			Snorts   Wonderful  

I am screwing up the courage to put a video of me on my pony on here, just to see how many things I am doing wrong, and what I should be doing to make my sins right. I can't do it.
		
Click to expand...

I could put up a pic of me on the childs pony but I would get lynched...

At least I don't have to use the grass reins 

Fiona


----------



## puppystitch (16 October 2015)

Starzaan said:



			Have you ever had such cold hands, that you thought it would be a good idea to just tuck them into your morag restrainer for a bit of a warmy warm, only to end up with a horrendous morag ice burn type affair?

No?




Just me then.
		
Click to expand...

Yaaaaaaayy!


----------



## Doormouse (16 October 2015)

Fiona said:



			I could put up a pic of me on the childs pony but I would get lynched...

At least I don't have to use the grass reins 

Fiona
		
Click to expand...

Fab idea and then we can discuss if you are too heavy, if the saddle is too big / small for you / the pony etc.

And the merits of grass reins and all other artificial aids for schooling, hacking ..........

And will you be wearing a hat, hi viz, body protector, air jacket .......

The possibilities are endless!!!!!!!


----------



## Enfys (16 October 2015)

Starzaan, how I have missed you  I am sitting here, all alone (bliss) cackling to myself over this thread. 

"How big are your hands????" 

Got to go, drag some unidentified meat out of the freezer and whack it in to defrost, OH due home soon, I have strategically positioned the hoover in the sitting room, all plugged in, so that when the truck pulls in I can turn it on and look REALLY busy  Not like I have been on the pc, or out riding and walking dogs all day.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (16 October 2015)

Fiona said:



			I could put up a pic of me on the childs pony but I would get lynched...

At least I don't have to use the grass reins 

Fiona
		
Click to expand...

Right, calling all mothers/grannies/aunties etc.  Your mission this weekend is to go pony squishing and post the evidence!


----------



## Enfys (16 October 2015)

Doormouse said:



			Fab idea and then we can discuss if you are too heavy, if the saddle is too big / small for you / the pony etc.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, NOW I really need to put up that video. My horse is 13h, can we have a 3 page discussion on why she is a horse and not a pony too. 

But if you are sat on a small pony don't we have to work out that you are 20% of said pony's total weight?

My squished pony on a 30km wine ride around some of the Wineries in PEC, Ontario in September. 

https://www.facebook.com/camilla.willings/videos/vb.735865099/10153463421350100/?type=2&theater


----------



## Fiona (16 October 2015)

Ohhh that would be a discussion and a half 

Fiona


----------



## tallyho! (16 October 2015)

So are hands related to boob size?


----------



## Fiona (16 October 2015)

Do it enfys  Would love to see 13hh horse

I really don't want to know what % of ponys weight I am 

Fiona


----------



## Pearlsasinger (16 October 2015)

tallyho! said:



			I LOVE the pub analogy, always thought it, never said it. Always admired you btw... your mantra has become my family's, well whoever is on horseback or grassback, ah whichever. Love it!
		
Click to expand...

*Blushes prettily*

TBH I can't really take credit for it; my first RI used the phrase a lot - and blimey we knew to not let him, or she would be blistering.  I learned to ride in the 60s and she was old school, then.  We certainly learned to ride, though, along with horsemanship.  No fluffy bunnies there!


----------



## tallyho! (16 October 2015)

Pearlsasinger said:



			*Blushes prettily*

TBH I can't really take credit for it; my first RI used the phrase a lot - and blimey we knew to not let him, or she would be blistering.  I learned to ride in the 60s and she was old school, then.  We certainly learned to ride, though, along with horsemanship.  No fluffy bunnies there!
		
Click to expand...

We all all have "that" RI's voice ringing in the ear but thanks to HHO, I have a few of the members' RI's too


----------



## Fiona (16 October 2015)

An air jacket to ride the mini welsh pony dormouse - love it  Rolling out of bed would be higher  

Pony squishing pics coming up at the weekend peregrine falcon... I need to sit on him for some flag/ mounted games practice. .

Fiona


----------



## Enfys (16 October 2015)

Fiona said:



			Do it enfys  Would love to see 13hh horse

I really don't want to know what % of ponys weight I am 

Fiona
		
Click to expand...

Video is up on here, somewhere. In my defence, look up Paso fino, and classic fino in particular. She is what she is.


----------



## Fiona (16 October 2015)

The gaited breed? 

Do you remember what thread its in?

Fiona


----------



## Enfys (16 October 2015)

Enfys said:



			Video is up on here, somewhere. In my defence, look up Paso fino, and classic fino in particular. She is what she is.
		
Click to expand...

Best fun ever, she has made riding fun again.


----------



## Enfys (16 October 2015)

Fiona said:



			The gaited breed? 

Do you remember what thread its in?

Fiona
		
Click to expand...

https://www.facebook.com/camilla.willings/videos/vb.735865099/10153463421350100/?type=2&theater


----------



## Doormouse (16 October 2015)

Enfys said:



			Video is up on here, somewhere. In my defence, look up Paso fino, and classic fino in particular. She is what she is.
		
Click to expand...

I remember that thread, much hysteria from many who decided it was cruel!


----------



## Fiona (16 October 2015)

Oops just spotted it up the page..

She is fab  

Fiona


----------



## Mince Pie (16 October 2015)




----------



## Peregrine Falcon (16 October 2015)

All you need is a pair of roller boots there!


----------



## Fiona (16 October 2015)

mince pie.... Thats hard to beat

Fiona


----------



## Doormouse (16 October 2015)

Mince Pie said:








Click to expand...

Where is your hi viz? You could easily get run over there by a slow moving marquee!


----------



## only_me (16 October 2015)

What I always find amusing is that even with all the fluffy bunny/health and safety is that when someone takes their horse swimming they are never told to have a life jacket 

I am interested in the boob to hand ratio though. Would having a higher boob measurement mean requiring a bigger horse? and small boobs safe to ride a small pony?
Advantage would be that when riding the huge horse when the buggerr decides to toss you off you have a pair of ready made airbags to cushion the descent. 

Although in counter argument having bigger boobs on a larger horse may impeed your ability to maintain a good consistent contact especially if you have one that has a high neck carriage. Which could potentially mean that those with big boobs should not attempt dressage, but maybe stick to hacking and if well supported then try jumping. 

Think I could get a research grant to study this further?


----------



## crabbymare (16 October 2015)

only_me said:



			Although in counter argument having bigger boobs on a larger horse may impeed your ability to maintain a good consistent contact especially if you have one that has a high neck carriage. Which could potentially mean that those with big boobs should not attempt dressage, but maybe stick to hacking and if well supported then try jumping. 

Think I could get a research grant to study this further? 

Click to expand...

confused here. do you mean that one boob may have a high neck carriage? in which case it is possible that if you are wearing a top thats lower cut than a round neck you may have one peeping out at neck level which could be embarrasing if you are trying to do an elegant sitting trot. also considering the hand warming on the boobs that started this  is the contact with the boob or the horse? you should apply for a grant and put a questionaire on here like so many students do


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (16 October 2015)

Hmmmm, now I wonder if it is my lopsided boobs that are causing wonkiness in the saddle?


----------



## Mince Pie (16 October 2015)

Cut a bra in half next time you ride and see? :biggrin3:


----------



## Enfys (16 October 2015)

Mince Pie said:



			Cut a bra in half next time you ride and see? :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

why isn't there a like button


----------



## only_me (16 October 2015)

crabbymare said:



			confused here. do you mean that one boob may have a high neck carriage? in which case it is possible that if you are wearing a top thats lower cut than a round neck you may have one peeping out at neck level which could be embarrasing if you are trying to do an elegant sitting trot. also considering the hand warming on the boobs that started this  is the contact with the boob or the horse? you should apply for a grant and put a questionaire on here like so many students do 

Click to expand...

Apologies, horse has a high head carriage  although that's made me create a new term for boobs that have been medically enhanced and are proudly sitting as far up as possible ie. A high head carriage  although I wonder those with high head carriage boobs are able to sit back when riding, the weight of boobs being higher up must make it a lot more difficult.

Well, presumably with very large boobs your eyesight is partially restricted (i have no experience of this ) so perhaps unable to view take off points as well. But the contact would be more to do with the larger boobs having a larger movement (pendulum effect?) therefore you have to keep moving elbows in and out = poor contact. 

I think I shall rustle up a questionnaire on this topic, so when I present it to the research committee I can have a good argument  



Peregrine Falcon said:



			Hmmmm, now I wonder if it is my lopsided boobs that are causing wonkiness in the saddle?
		
Click to expand...

That could be a valid reason! One big bigger or higher than the other sounds like a definite possible cause of unbalanced riding. 




Mince Pie said:



			Cut a bra in half next time you ride and see? :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

Yes, think this would be a good research technique. Strap one in and secure, and allow the other one to bounce freely. Heights of boob carriage could also affect results, so would need to use push up, plunge, sports bra etc.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (16 October 2015)

Better make it the larger one that is secure, don't want a black eye!


----------



## Toffee44 (16 October 2015)

I find it all samey. 

This is the first year I am not entering SS. 

Also I am still very much a happy hacker not out of choice I just can't afford transport.

And I feel that unless your spending loads on your horse all the time and feeding everything under the sun or following a barefoot diet plan then there isnt much to read on here anymore. 

I also never got over the  forum change, still looks awful on my phone.

I am now off for a  wonder about the forum.


----------



## Toffee44 (16 October 2015)

I also kinda miss Fatty (the fat controller)


----------



## Mince Pie (16 October 2015)

He was good fun, wasn't he? I used to like his different avatars!


----------



## Queenbee (17 October 2015)

jhoward said:



			I won't qb I'm currently in Italy sat in bar...home tomorrow shall fire a pm off over the weekend
		
Click to expand...

Super!  Glad to hear it!  Have a lovely time... well for the rest of your stay!


----------



## Queenbee (17 October 2015)

Lévrier;13055340 said:
			
		


			The thing that amazes me most is that this thread hasn't been moved to Club House yet.... c'mon people WHERE are the horse references   

I've been here since 2004 and to be honest I only come on here when I am bored -as with any forum I suppose, it feels like I have seen it all before?
		
Click to expand...

Ummmm, someone mentioned Mary King, and someone else mentioned competition reports... does that count?

If not, I would like to announce that I am taking ben hunting for the first time a week tomorrow  See, now its horsey


----------



## Queenbee (17 October 2015)

Starzaan said:



			Have you ever had such cold hands, that you thought it would be a good idea to just tuck them into your morag restrainer for a bit of a warmy warm, only to end up with a horrendous morag ice burn type affair?

No?




Just me then.
		
Click to expand...

Next time, just wrap them around a couple of warm sausages instead... that'll do it!


----------



## Queenbee (17 October 2015)

Mince Pie said:








Click to expand...

hahahaha!  Awesome!!


----------



## Starzaan (17 October 2015)

Do not talk to me about sausages.


----------



## catkin (17 October 2015)

Mince Pie said:








Click to expand...


Proof that horses do shrink in the rain without rugs.


----------



## Cortez (17 October 2015)

Enfys, that is a truly lovely Paso


----------



## squeakyknees (17 October 2015)

Ooh Matron !!!!


----------



## squeakyknees (17 October 2015)

Sausages


----------



## Enfys (17 October 2015)

Cortez said:



			Enfys, that is a truly lovely Paso 

Click to expand...

Cortez, Thankyou that is very kind of you 

Estrella is classic fino, and did the circuit in the US, I learned very quickly not to 'kiss' at her because that is the cue for proper fino, quite an experience to ride her when she really collects herself


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (17 October 2015)

Here you are!

Pony squishing pic.


----------



## Mince Pie (17 October 2015)

PF lol!!


----------



## Queenbee (17 October 2015)

Starzaan said:



			Do not talk to me about sausages.
		
Click to expand...

Why not?  would you like one?

Here you go!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (17 October 2015)

Enfys, I agree with Cortez, your mare is utterly wonderful.  I'd love to ride a Paso, they look like such fun.


----------



## minesadouble (17 October 2015)

As a genuine old timer I feel I can safely post this pic;-






[/URL]

My eldest daughter naughtily testing out her littlest sister's section A. I have obviously seriously chastised her for not kitting up with appropriate hi-viz, helmet and airbag for the experience but hey these youngsters they think they are invincible!!

Edited to add - just noticed that someone has clearly forgotten to poo pick the yard!!! All of the horses are probably going to die of worms now!!!!


----------



## Cortez (17 October 2015)

minesadouble said:



			As a genuine old timer I feel I can safely post this pic;-






[/URL]

My eldest daughter naughtily testing out her littlest sister's section A. I have obviously seriously chastised her for not kitting up with appropriate hi-viz, helmet and airbag for the experience but hey these youngsters they think they are invincible!!

Edited to add - just noticed that someone has clearly forgotten to poo pick the yard!!! All of the horses are probably going to die of worms now!!!!
		
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## Goldenstar (17 October 2015)

I miss the roll up roll up thread that was epic .


----------



## Enfys (17 October 2015)

Goldenstar said:



			I miss the roll up roll up thread that was epic .
		
Click to expand...

LMAO at Minesadouble. Pretty pony, I used to use my daughter's welshie to take hay up to my other ponies on the mountain. I used a roller and hooked nets onto it. He used to carry 2 bales a day up a very steep hill, and then I'd ride him back down to the yard  Fast 

Wasn't the roll up, roll up thread started by PF?


----------



## Enfys (17 October 2015)

Faracat said:



			Enfys, I agree with Cortez, your mare is utterly wonderful.  I'd love to ride a Paso, they look like such fun.
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou Faracat,  they are very much like Arabs in their nature and temperament - I had a stand up cyber row with someone the other day who said Arabs were nothing like Pasos, turned out she was comparing appearance and had never even met a Paso. It is often said that if you like Arabs you will like Pasos, if you like Quarter horses then you will appreciate the more placid temperament of Rockies and Walkers. 

If I had been looking for another Paso Estrella would not even have got a look in, too small, too plain, chestnut - but then I rode her ... b****r the boxes! Pasos are fun (but not all as energetic all the time as E), I think of them as mini Iberians (which is basically what they started out as)  my aim is to try out all the gaited horses I can beg, steal or borrow. Gaited horses are big here, there is a very active GH Club, that ride on the video was organised by the Peruvian club , the pinto beside me, and the chestnut behind were also Pasos, the big horse (guy had chaps on) was a Walker, and there were a lot of Rockies there too.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (17 October 2015)

Enfys said:



			Wasn't the roll up, roll up thread started by PF?
		
Click to expand...

Nah, not me.  I'm a quiet, shy, boring and retiring type of person.


----------



## MrsMozart (17 October 2015)

I'm not really here. For all the reasons already stated. I go on ToH, pop into the Clubhouse on here, and poddle around FB. I like to be able to discuss things in detail,  look at pictures, read other points of view, and have a good old fashioned giggle, all of which seem to be sadly lacking on here. I still remember some rib splittingly funny evenings on here. I'll always be thankful for the support and the people I've met.


----------



## Goldenstar (17 October 2015)

Roll up roll up was started by Papa Frita it was hilarious .


----------



## MrsMozart (17 October 2015)

Goldenstar said:



			Roll up roll up was started by Papa Frita it was hilarious .
		
Click to expand...

Hysterically funny 






Oh, and I hate the smilies on here now. Look like something from Nightmare on Elm Street.


----------



## Queenbee (17 October 2015)

Enfys said:



			LMAO at Minesadouble. Pretty pony, I used to use my daughter's welshie to take hay up to my other ponies on the mountain. I used a roller and hooked nets onto it. He used to carry 2 bales a day up a very steep hill, and then I'd ride him back down to the yard  Fast 

Wasn't the roll up, roll up thread started by PF?
		
Click to expand...


Yep it was... another old timer I miss!  Brilliant thread that was!


----------



## squeakyknees (17 October 2015)

I am going to have to say Sausages again,and what a lovely picture of a sausage Queen bee,I congratulate you!


----------



## Fiona (17 October 2015)

Pony squishing pic, though I can't quite get my feet to the floor like mince pie....

Fiona


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (17 October 2015)

You look far better suited than I do on April!


----------



## Fiona (17 October 2015)

God sadly didn't give me nice long legs like yours though PF 

Fiona


----------



## Echo Bravo (17 October 2015)

Face it, it's boring on here, no more squabbles use to enjoy every night, but the PC people killed the fun.


----------



## tallyho! (17 October 2015)

Goldenstar said:



			Roll up roll up was started by Papa Frita it was hilarious .
		
Click to expand...

Has it been de-availabled? I couldn't find it last night.

eta: oh. just found out why. dammit. missed it as was probably on one of many hholidays.


----------



## Elsbells (17 October 2015)

Apercrumbie said:



			I wouldn't call myself an 'old-timer' but I have been here a while.  8 years according to my profile - actually maybe I am starting to be an old-timer! 

Inevitably similar threads reappear all the time so I often start typing out a reply but then can't be bothered.  I imagine that happens with many of the 'older' posters too.  I do miss many of the old hands.
		
Click to expand...

Me too.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (17 October 2015)

This forum is very welcoming of Newbies.  I have rarely seen anyone accused of trolling who isn't  actually a troll.

Which makes me think... haven't  seen a troll in ages. Where have they gone?[/QUOTE]

They are all asleep under their bridges.


----------



## Regandal (17 October 2015)

I've not been on here that long, one thing that used to amuse me was the dramatic 'flounces'.  Some were epic.


----------



## Enfys (17 October 2015)

Goldenstar said:



			Roll up roll up was started by Papa Frita it was hilarious .
		
Click to expand...

That's who I meant, she is PF to me on FB


----------



## Queenbee (18 October 2015)

Regandal said:



			I've not been on here that long, one thing that used to amuse me was the dramatic 'flounces'.  Some were epic.
		
Click to expand...

Oh god yes! Nothing beats a good flounce!  There have been some brilliant flounces over the years!


----------

